# Girly fiction



## Hadassah (May 25, 2009)

I love reading but I have run into a little problem... I´ve read through all Francine Rivers´books + some books of -Lynn Austin, -Bodie og Brock Theone, -Janette Oke, -L. B. Graham og Liz Curtis Higgs.
So I wondered; do any of you know some good authors?
Christian fiction, historic, biblical novelles.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 25, 2009)

I'll be back to go through my shelves after the grits are done


----------



## Mindaboo (May 25, 2009)

I don't read a lot of fiction, but I have found Elisabeth Elliot's books very good reads. Her book, "The Savage, My Kinsman" is excellent. I too have read most of Jannette Oke. 

I just remembered that a friend recently sent me a couple of books by Grace Livingston Hill. I have not read them yet, but she swears by them.


----------



## christiana (May 25, 2009)

I dont read fiction but I did read all the Grace Livingston Hill books many years ago and they are great!
I also found a great assortment of christian authors here:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Woman-Redeemed-Christine-Blake/dp/1432715836/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243257298&sr=1-9"]Amazon.com: Woman Redeemed: Christine Blake: Books[/ame]
I also in the past read all the Richard Belcher fiction which goes through each of the doctrines of grace in his novels with great examples and explanations of each.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 25, 2009)

I grew up on GLH and sorry, but I found all her main characters to be helpless victims that needed a knight in shining armor to rescue them. A little too much drivel for me.

Cheney Duvall, M.D. series by Gilbert & Lynn Morris
Cheney & Shiloh series by Gilbert & Lynn Morris
The Secret of the Rose series by Michael Phillips (if you liked the Thoene's you'll probably like this)
The House of Winslow series by Gilbert Morris
Anything by Lori Wick (more along the lines of Oke, but with more humour)
Glimpses of Truth by Jack Cavanaugh
Circle of Honor by Carol Umberger
Red Bird by Stephanie Grace Whitson


----------



## Hadassah (May 25, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> I grew up on GLH and sorry, but I found all her main characters to be helpless victims that needed a knight in shining armor to rescue them. A little too much drivel for me.
> 
> Cheney Duvall, M.D. series by Gilbert & Lynn Morris
> Cheney & Shiloh series by Gilbert & Lynn Morris
> ...



Thank you for all the titles. Right now I´m reading L. B. Graham´s "Binding of the Blade". It´s awesome! It´s Narnia for growen ups and with a lot more theologi in it impossible to let go of the book


----------



## OPC'n (May 25, 2009)

The Bronte sisters for sure! Jane Austin is another good one.


----------



## JM (May 25, 2009)

Booklists - Christian Fiction Writers: A Selected List


----------



## Montanablue (May 25, 2009)

I just want to second The Savage, My Kinsman. Its not fiction, but its incredible!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 25, 2009)

Perhaps I'll look into Binding of the Blade....

I am not much into "girly" fiction..I'm a tomboy!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 25, 2009)

We should start a thread for non-fiction/non-theological


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 25, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> We should start a thread for non-fiction/non-theological



Like books on insects!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 25, 2009)

I thought I better clarify that I don't think liking "girly" fiction implies that such a one does not have theological depth. I am only stating a personal preference.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 25, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I thought I better clarify that I don't think liking "girly" fiction implies that such a one does not have theological depth. I am only stating a personal preference.



I figured that


----------



## bookslover (May 25, 2009)

Hey! How about Nancy Drew, or even the Hardy Boys? Little House on the Prairie?

I mean, if you're going to talk about chick lit...


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2009)

In the past few weeks I've read Betty Neels, Grace Livingston Hill, Eusebius, Mortimer Adler, the latest Mma Ramotswe book, Modern Reformation Magazine, and at least two issues of Cook's Illustrated among other things.

I quit trying to explain/defend my reading tastes a LONG time ago. My tastes in music are even more eclectic.

Anyway, Betty Neels is my favorite "girly" fiction author. I read her whenever I am stressed. The characters and the plots are paper thin, and whenever the characters are stressed they make tea. They're adorable. 

Grace Livingston Hill is pretty classist from the late 1800's to the 1930's. After the Second World War, her books are more "democratic". Her aunt, Isabella Alden was a better writer, but her books may be harder to find. They were reprinted in the 1990's and quickly discontinued.

Actually, "escape" fiction is probably a better word to describe most of the fiction I read, since I also enjoy reading Alexander McCall Smith, Peter Mayle, Dick Francis among others.

Wow, I hardly ever post. I guess all it takes is a thread on books to do it! I think I am a total geek! Sorry!


----------



## Berean (May 25, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Hey! How about Nancy Drew, or even the Hardy Boys? Little House on the Prairie?
> 
> I mean, if you're going to talk about chick lit...



Bobbsey Twins


----------



## Idelette (May 25, 2009)

I tend to love Jane Austen and Elizabeth Gaskell novels. Also, there's a great little book by Elizabeth Prentiss called _Stepping Heavenward_! Its wonderful, you would really love it based on the books you already mentioned!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 25, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> Anyway, Betty Neels is my favorite "girly" fiction author. I read her whenever I am stressed. The characters and the plots are paper thin, and whenever the characters are stressed they make tea. They're adorable.




 I don't know why but that made me chuckle...


----------



## Montanablue (May 25, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I tend to love Jane Austen and Elizabeth Gaskell novels. Also, there's a great little book by Elizabeth Prentiss called _Stepping Heavenward_! Its wonderful, you would really love it based on the books you already mentioned!



Elizabeth Gaskell!! Compelling plot lines AND interesting social commentary. Start with North and South - and then watch the BBC adaptation.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 26, 2009)

These are excellent. My wife and daughter have read and re-read them and loaned them out to be enjoyed. They are a series by Liz Curtis Higgs and are 

"a new version of the biblical story of Jacob to show the costs of deception and the triumph of love despite adversity. The story opens in 1764 Scotland, a month before the birth of Rowena McKie's twin boys. Those readers familiar with the biblical account of Isaac and Rebecca, their twin sons Jacob and Esau, and Jacob's search for a wife will have no trouble discerning how the plot unwinds."


Thorn in My Heart (Lowlands of Scotland Series #1)

Fair is the Rose (Lowlands of Scotland Series #2)

Whence Came a Prince (Lowlands of Scotland Series #3)

Grace in Thine Eyes (Lowlands of Scotland Series #4)


----------



## SueS (May 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> These are excellent. My wife and daughter have read and re-read them and loaned them out to be enjoyed. They are a series by Liz Curtis Higgs and are
> 
> "a new version of the biblical story of Jacob to show the costs of deception and the triumph of love despite adversity. The story opens in 1764 Scotland, a month before the birth of Rowena McKie's twin boys. Those readers familiar with the biblical account of Isaac and Rebecca, their twin sons Jacob and Esau, and Jacob's search for a wife will have no trouble discerning how the plot unwinds."
> 
> ...






Sounds good - we've been studying the patriarchs at church for the past several months and have just finished Jacob so this series would be very timely. Now, off to Google to find where to order it!


----------



## Mindaboo (May 26, 2009)

I loved Stepping Heavenward by Elizabeth Prentiss. I would second that book. I also loved John Bunyan's Grace Abounding. 

I tend to read two or three books at a time. Carry on Mr. Bowditch has been one of my all time favorite books. It is historical fiction, but loved it. 

This thread is going to make my reading wish list really long.


----------



## jlynn (May 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> These are excellent. My wife and daughter have read and re-read them and loaned them out to be enjoyed. They are a series by Liz Curtis Higgs and are
> 
> "a new version of the biblical story of Jacob to show the costs of deception and the triumph of love despite adversity. The story opens in 1764 Scotland, a month before the birth of Rowena McKie's twin boys. Those readers familiar with the biblical account of Isaac and Rebecca, their twin sons Jacob and Esau, and Jacob's search for a wife will have no trouble discerning how the plot unwinds."
> 
> ...




I have read this series and really enjoyed it!

Line, I highly recommend Angela Hunt, Brandilyn Collins, and Tracie Petersen. They write excellent girly fiction. I also like two men authors a lot : Ted Dekker and James Scott Bell- but they don't write girly fiction, just suspense and some mystery. Agatha Christie is my favorite author of all time, though she didn't write any Christian fiction. Ted Dekker is a close second favorite of mine. I hope you're finding lots of great books you might want to read!


----------



## ZackF (May 26, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I tend to love Jane Austen and Elizabeth Gaskell novels. Also, there's a great little book by Elizabeth Prentiss called _Stepping Heavenward_! Its wonderful, you would really love it based on the books you already mentioned!



Jane Austen's novels are not "girly"!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> These are excellent. My wife and daughter have read and re-read them and loaned them out to be enjoyed. They are a series by Liz Curtis Higgs and are
> 
> "a new version of the biblical story of Jacob to show the costs of deception and the triumph of love despite adversity. The story opens in 1764 Scotland, a month before the birth of Rowena McKie's twin boys. Those readers familiar with the biblical account of Isaac and Rebecca, their twin sons Jacob and Esau, and Jacob's search for a wife will have no trouble discerning how the plot unwinds."
> 
> ...



That series will make you want to throw the book at the wall  I like the inventiveness of it...but it is not your "happily ever after".


----------



## Idelette (May 26, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to love Jane Austen and Elizabeth Gaskell novels. Also, there's a great little book by Elizabeth Prentiss called _Stepping Heavenward_! Its wonderful, you would really love it based on the books you already mentioned!
> ...



True......they are more geared towards women and not girls!  LOL!


----------



## Montanablue (May 26, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > These are excellent. My wife and daughter have read and re-read them and loaned them out to be enjoyed. They are a series by Liz Curtis Higgs and are
> ...



I have to say that I really didn't care for these books. I did like Grace in Thine Eyes, but the first 2 weren't my cup of tea. They're well-written, but Leona (who is supposed to be Leah) exasperated me! I actually didn't read the 3rd one, because I couldn't take her anymore.

Having said that, I do know several people that really really like them, so its probably worth your while to give them a try.


----------



## ZackF (May 29, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > In His Grip said:
> ...



This should get you banned. If not from Pemberley....the PB!!!!

Moderators: Please take note.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

It's too bad that Jane Austen it thought of as girly writing. I think men miss good literature by not reading her. I don't think a secular book should be read primarily for the story line. You miss so much good lit if that's why you read. One should read primarily to enjoy the artistic ability the writer has. You will find great artistic ability in the writings of the Bronte sisters, for example...especially Emily!


----------



## Knoxienne (May 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> It's too bad that Jane Austen it thought of as girly writing. I think men miss good literature by not reading her. I don't think a secular book should be read primarily for the story line. You miss so much good lit if that's why you read. One should read primarily to enjoy the artistic ability the writer has. You will find great artistic ability in the writings of the Bronte sisters, for example...especially Emily!



I've tried to get into Jane Austen and I just can't. I even tried reading Persuasion after seeing The Lake House and still couldn't enjoy it. And it's frustrating, because everyone loves her! 

-----Added 5/29/2009 at 06:50:49 EST-----



In His Grip said:


> I tend to love Jane Austen and Elizabeth Gaskell novels. Also, there's a great little book by Elizabeth Prentiss called _Stepping Heavenward_! Its wonderful, you would really love it based on the books you already mentioned!



Stepping Heavenward is great! I highly recommend that one.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

Have you tried the Bronte sisters? They are much better than Jane. If you haven't, I would suggest Wuthering Heights to anyone. Again, the story line is less than top notch but her writing abilities go through the roof.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Have you tried the Bronte sisters? They are much better than Jane. If you haven't, I would suggest Wuthering Heights to anyone. Again, the story line is less than top notch but her writing abilities go through the roof.



I'll try them! I'm horrible at fiction, but I'll try them and see. Thank you, Sarah.


----------



## Gloria (May 29, 2009)

I read _Stepping Heavenward _by Elizabeth Prentiss and loved it. I haven't read any of her other books but can vouch for this one...

-----Added 5/29/2009 at 01:22:50 EST-----



TranZ4MR said:


> Have you tried the Bronte sisters? They are much better than Jane. If you haven't, I would suggest Wuthering Heights to anyone. Again, the story line is less than top notch but her writing abilities go through the roof.



LOVED Wuthering Heights! It's slow, but good...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 29, 2009)

I have Wuthering Heights and could send it to you if you like. The last fiction book I read was Lord of the Rings so I could not telll you what is "in".


----------



## Grace Alone (May 29, 2009)

I am glad you ladies reminded me of "Stepping Heavenward". I gave it to our older daughter for her 16th birthday, but I have never read it. I just went and took it off the bookshelf and will read it this summer!

I'm not much of a fiction reader, so I think I'd like to read "The Savage, My Kinsman", too. I've read a couple of Elisabeth Elliot's books before. Oh, and one of my favorite books is by her, "A Chance to Die", which is about the missionary Amy Carmichael. It's better than fiction because it is a true story!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

I'll check with my daughter, a voracious reader. She has quite a list that she has compiled over the years of worthy reading for women. She is almost 14, but she has the mind of a young lady in her early 20's when it comes to literature.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 4, 2009)

Is anyone still reading this thread?
I don't think anyone mentioned the novels of Charlotte M Yonge. Does anyone know them? The Heir of Redclyffe, The Daisy Chain, Pillars of the House, Heartsease, Hopes and Fears etc etc etc including a host of (less good) historical titles if that's your thing.... they are my alltime dearest bedside books (which is when I want something really warming, uplifting and edifying but not intellectually hard work) and there are almost enough of them to keep in perpetual rotation. I slightly hesitate to commend them to anyone from the States because they are VERY Victorian English. I also slightly hesitate to commend them to anyone of a reformed persuasion because she was an anglo-catholic, deeply involved with the Oxford movement. Best of all is a writer whose thinking you don't have to apply a filter to, but her theology is sufficiently in the background that you can forget it. If you don't find that a problem with Lewis or Tolkien it shouldn't be with Yonge, and she is just such an excellent writer. 
Typically in her novels (which are good for all ages -- some actual children's books among them) there will be a huge family, whose characters are depicted with such truth you feel you know each one of them intimately.. they grow up, they develop, interact, meet with trials, make good or bad choices, and through all, the writer's overarching concern is their Christian walk (of course that's the reason she went out of fashion after being a mega-bestseller in Victorian times). In Stepping Heavenwards I loved that same sense of literature made to serve a serious purpose more important than itself, but I didn't find the writing nearly so good, or the characters half as real and involving. Jane Austen and the Brontes are great writers, but they don't by any means put first things first. 
I'm sure that what you feed your mind on in your leisure times is of crucial importance, so a writer like dear old Charlotte M Yonge can be pure gold to any believer who loves really good fiction! Sorry to go on so -- but I'm a born bookworm, and when I was fighting my way through from a worldly mindset and nominal Christianity towards the real thing, I owed her so much!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

Hadassah said:


> I love reading but I have run into a little problem... I´ve read through all Francine Rivers´books + some books of -Lynn Austin, -Bodie og Brock Theone, -Janette Oke, -L. B. Graham og Liz Curtis Higgs.
> So I wondered; do any of you know some good authors?
> Christian fiction, historic, biblical novelles.



_The Parting_ by Beverly Lewis. It is Part One of a trilogy about an Amish couple who did not know the Lord but upon reading the Bible for themselves come to faith and suffer the consequences in their community. 

There is a real-life version of this happening right now in Pennsylvania, USA. I know a Reformed Baptist pastor who has been instrumental in this awakening. 

Beverly Lewis' books are very stirring and she knows the details of Amish life well.


----------



## lynnie (Jul 4, 2009)

I would say that two of the best christian novels ever written are "Safely Home" by Randy Alcorn, and Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe.


----------

